# Performance meets Design



## Ciddy (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi guys!
I've started modding my PC two month ago. In the last two weeks i decided to change to a water cooling system and thats why i want to post my worklog here and hear your opinions about my work.

The parts of the water cooling are already on their way, so I am looking forward to have them here soon to make some good pics for you.
I am very happy to announce that a huge part of the water cooling components are sponsored by Aquatuning and Phobya. So a big THANKS to them for their generous support.









Lets get to the beginning of my mod, a simple and cheap case





and the hardware (at that time a Phenom II X4 955 BE)





but then I want an appropriate case to my hardware so i bought an Silverstone FT02





due to a lot of hardware failures I finally returned the CPU, MB and RAM and got some new stuff













and thats the new GPU





here you can see the current status





I already realized a stealthmod for the ODD





and here you can see the sleeved 6 Pin cabels





*Hardware:*
Mainboard: ASUS P6X58D Premium
CPU: Intel Core i7 930
RAM: 3x 2GB Corsair Dominator PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 5870
SSD: Intel X25-M G2 Postville 160 GB
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB
ODD: LG GGC-H20L
PSU: be Quiet! Straight Power E7 CM 580W
Case: Silverstone FT02B-W Fortress

*water cooling*
coming soon


----------



## Ciddy (Jun 6, 2010)

due to a CPU problem and a lot of work I had no time for Updates
but heres a big one

first of all the LC components
EK Waterblock @ 5870










HK 3.0





reservoir 





pump with Bitspower cover





Radiator damits kühl bleibt :9





Aquaero with blue color filter foil 





Bitspower fittings 





couplings









Shoggy sandwich for the pump





thats it with the components
and here are pics of the cuts and drilled holes I made
one for the fillport





massiv cuts at the HDD bay










including one for the I/O ports





a cut to get the pump in the right position





some drilled holes to place my radiator outside of the case





two holes for tubes and one as a fan connector





 my drill, easy working with it






and here are some "final" shots for the pump spot




and from an other angel





heres a special construction of flow and temp sensors that is right before the water leaves the case










and outside the case, here I use the couplings





as the original res holders suck i just used some sleeve to create my own holders




and thats how the holder looks in action


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2010)

holy shit, this is NICE

Subbed for epicness


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 6, 2010)

Simply to put to words bro, iz WOW!!, all those pics looks awesome, and those water cooling components look top notch, great modding too man can't wait to see it finished, keep em coming




(FIH) The Don said:


> holy shit, this is NICE
> 
> Subbed for epicness



Lol, you looked better before Don jks


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking good. Can't wait to see more.

Thanks for posting the project log here.


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 6, 2010)

Holy god! That is really amazing! Congrats man that is aweeeeesome!!!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2010)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So cool man!!

I wish i had one of those


----------



## Ciddy (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks folks
heres a minor update

in my last pic you can see that the power and reset button have an unwelcome glow that doesn't fit the concept
here you can see the two switches





I just used insulating tape to fix it and it works





I will place the res a little bit more to the right so its above that switches and the most important thing is that there is no more glow


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 10, 2010)

Ciddy said:


> thanks folks
> heres a minor update
> 
> in my last pic you can see that the power and reset button have an unwelcome glow that doesn't fit the concept
> ...



Lol did you just place 2 little stickers on them???


----------



## lower (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi CHAOS KILLA:

Yea he does, because he doesn't want to lose waranty, and the effect is the same. The power and reset button are unfortunately very ugly with their green and red LEDs.

greez 

@ Cid: go on


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 10, 2010)

lower said:


> Hi CHAOS KILLA:
> 
> Yea he does, because he doesn't want to lose waranty, and the effect is the same. The power and reset button are unfortunately very ugly with their green and red LEDs.
> 
> ...



Hey bro ok I see now, fair enough, looks like it does the job if the LED's are ugly

Nice red stick of RAM you got


----------



## Ciddy (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah I cut the insulating tape to the right size that it goes all around and to the top so there is no red or green glow anymore

I know its quite simple and nothing special


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 10, 2010)

Ciddy said:


> yeah I cut the insulating tape to the right size that it goes all around and to the top so there is no red or green glow anymore
> 
> I know its quite simple and nothing special



It looks good to me bro I was just wondering what it was


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool stuff!

Subscribed


----------



## Ciddy (Jun 16, 2010)

here's an other small update

this time I put the pump and the res together to their final position in the case
first I cut a noise-absorbent mat to fit the ODD bay










and here a pic of the res holder 





the res in its final position (as you can see on the picture the switches arent modded cause this is an other mainboard)





and a closer shot





an other noise-absorbent mat to fit in the ODD bay





res is finished so here is the pump





I hope the decoupling will work well like this





a shot from the backside





finally I placed an underbody light





the cabling for the light right beside the pump





I need a few more BP fillports then I can assemble the system and then i can start working on my acrylic covers


----------



## AUTOgod (Jun 16, 2010)

Ciddy said:


>


whats going on in the resevoir? looks amazing.

awesome. makes me jealous lol


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 16, 2010)

epic.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots too man, WOW


----------



## Ciddy (Jun 20, 2010)

@AUTOgod: the water comes from above and creates fizzy water in the res

heres an other update hope you like it 

first of all I started with my beta cover for the ODD/HDD bay 





right after cutting-out





I forgot to take more pictures of the progress so heres a shot of the cover that already fits into the bay





a drilled hole for the tube





and a special cutout for the mainboard





and here is the beta
I think I've learned a lot with the beta. The final acrylic will be of a better quality and black so i decided to paint this thing black





then I started with the bottom fan and the isolating mat there





the sleeved fan










and an other shot





here you can see the installed fan 






one more thing that is worth to show you (I hope so  )
a little detail made of mesh





fitted and edged





and painted in black





the final result





and the little brother 





both of them





thats it with the update
I hope I can continue soon but I am stil waiting for BP fillports

and I ordered some more stuff from MDPC-X, most of the rivets will be changed then


----------



## Ciddy (Jun 21, 2010)

heres an other minor update with the installed covers

the bay cover





the one for the IO port





and to cover the switches


----------



## DrOctopus (Jun 23, 2010)

Awesome. I particularly like that mesh cover for the IO port; so clean!! 

Amazing work man.


----------



## fluxc0d3r (Jun 24, 2010)

I knew one day somebody might watercool a FT02. But really the FT02 was designed for air cooling. 90 degree motherboard, 180mm fans, etc...


----------



## Ciddy (Jun 27, 2010)

@fluxc0d3r: thats why they have an radiator holding in there accessory right?

I made a cover for the PSU, its a beta like the bay cover





and here my changed front panel





I ll add an eSATA port in the next step


----------

